# Removing walls to open my living room



## Chris (May 27, 2014)

So my house is on the smaller side. We really should move into a bigger place but we like our neighborhood and neighbors so we will stick it out a few more years.

So to separate my living room and kitchen the builder put in a double sided gas fireplace and a couple walls. Our living room is tiny and only has one way we can set it up to be functional and it annoys me. On the other hand my kitchen is large and has an area for a table in front of the fireplace that we don't use. There is probably close to 120 square feet that sits empty with no purpose. The fireplace used to get used maybe once a year and then I pulled the gas setup out for wood use but it being double sided it would always let smoke in the house from one side or the other so we just abandoned the idea all together. It doesn't get cold around here and I feel that the space is much more important that a fireplace in this house.

I am pretty sure but not 100% on if any of these walls are load bearing. I am going into the attic tonight to take a look around.

I added a picture below of my plan.

My plan is to demo out the walls and patch back the floor with matching tile and the walls with drywall. I do have 4 switches to move, two of them are about 6" from a wall that will stay so I plan to move them to that wall. The others are going to have to go somewhere else (haven't decided yet). For the roof I have a 3' x 3' x 3' chimney that is stucco with a metal Flue insert, I plan on removing the Flue insert and roofing the top of the chimney to match my existing clay tile roof. I think that will be much easier than removing the entire stucco box and patching a huge hole in the roof and you can barely see it coming over the ridge of the house from the front and in the back the patio will hide it completely.

What do you think? Any advice you can give?


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2014)

If you are removing the fireplace, leaving the box on the roof may be a concern.
Rafters and ceiling joists or trusses?


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2014)

Trusses. 

I will confirm today but I believe it is a framed box that is stucco coated. Hallow with the flue running through it.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 27, 2014)

I would vote for leaving the chimney chase and capping off the top. You'll open another can if worms taking it down and trying to patch in an area that large. 

Just my :2cents:


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2014)

If it is trusses with a 12" pipe running up you should be in luck, But you never know, You are looking to make sure all the trusses in that area look the same and land on outside walls.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2014)

Yeah, I have looked in the past but I am going up again today to confirm everything. The house was built in 96 and is in So Cal so it has to be made of popsicle sticks and elmers glue.


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2014)

Some of the tuffest codes anywhere is a good thing.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2014)

The permit process is tough in my city, I am going to have more work and money in that than actual work.


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2014)

Here are a couple pics from up in my attic. The flue does just come through. No real chimney or anything.





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 27, 2014)

Nice trusses, lots of cuts and scrapes for the guy that put them up.
I would go with a cupula or something so the box dosn't look like you took a chimney out.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 27, 2014)

We did a Spanish Tile roof a couple years ago and they put up some chases like that and installed power roof vents in them to ventilate the attic...just a thought if you don't have attic exhaust.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

I've thought about a whole house fan but my house stays cool so I don't know if I want to waste the money.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

Here is what I am tearing out.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2014)

I was admiring it on the other thread. It's always best to make it beautiful before you rip it out.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

Tell me about it! I did that after I bought the house in 08, it's nice but it just takes up so much room. There are several way better places they could have put the fireplace that would not be in the way.

I did tile for a few years and own all the equipment so its at least easy for me to throw something like this together.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2014)

You could always go with a gas unit and vent it right out an exterior wall.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

I thought about that and may do it for selling purposes but I don't need or want a fireplace in this house.


----------



## nealtw (May 28, 2014)

I doubt it would pay for itself in a sale.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

It would be more of a selling point but my house is already set up for a certain type of person  anyway. If you don't drink or cook or entertain you probably shouldn't buy this place.


----------



## slownsteady (May 28, 2014)

> If you don't drink or cook or entertain you probably shouldn't buy this place.



One outta three ain't bad!:beer:


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2014)

I have a bar with beer on tap out back if you like.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Progress today





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

No turning back now



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Getting closer



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## bud16415 (May 29, 2014)

Huh , I&#8217;ve never tore into a wall and found new construction inside.


Looks like it&#8217;s coming down pretty fast. I&#8217;m with you I like an open plan and your room will look huge with that down. Hard to say about resale value some people are into the arches, angles and fireplaces. Make your house fit you is what I think and not worry about the next guy&#8217;s needs.  

Can&#8217;t wait for the after photos.


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2014)

How about adding a tube style sky light to replace the fireplace flu? They are sold inside most Costco's right now.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Great idea Havasu





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Getting closer


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

No more fireplace 



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (May 29, 2014)

Wow, what a difference. Chris, you got gonads to do that. My luck, I'd tear down a load bearing wall and my roof would be on my head!


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

It's all in planning and prep with a little research. Got her all out now.  



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady (May 29, 2014)

How are you going to fill in the floor tile?


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2014)

Gotta like it when a plan comes together.Let your insurance co know you pulled the fireplace, should save a few bucks.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Will do.

I should have enough extra floor tiles in my shed from when I originally put in the floor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2014)

You did good, have yourself a beer.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Oh I am but I still need to get some electrical sorted out so I can turn my fridge back on.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 29, 2014)

details,details, have another beer before it gets worm.


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

Had another beer and got 90% of the electrical done. I have to pull a new wire for my dining room fan to be able to move it to the wall and avoid a junction box. Here is where I am at for day one.







Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 29, 2014)

havasu said:


> Wow, what a difference. Chris, you got gonads to do that. My luck, I'd tear down a load bearing wall and my roof would be on my head!



You call it gonads I call it lack of dumb luck.:hide:

I couldn't believe how crappy these walls were built. Nothing was really attached to the ceiling. The flue pipe had a gap in one side because they didn't get the angles right. Just plain bad work. Glad its gone now.


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 30, 2014)

After looking at the chimney in the first pic in the "what to do" thread, I think if it were my house I'd make the chimney go away. You will need access to about 35-40 roof tiles and the chimney could be history. If it was near a wall or valley I'd feel different. _If_ you can find roof tiles to match.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2014)

What would be the process on that. I would rather that.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2014)

Have you posted pics of how the chimney exits through the roof yet?


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2014)

There is no more chimney except the stucco box which was built on top of the osb roof sheeting.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## havasu (May 30, 2014)

I finally found the pic I was looking for. Yep, that's an easy fix. However, that might be a great location for a gun turret, which will really be needed when your beautiful baby girl gets old enough to start dating!


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2014)

Hopefully I won't be living here tgen but I'm sure it could be a great selling point


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-tmUb8An0[/ame]
See what Oldog thinks of this video.
The special paper under the tile is likely more important than anything else.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2014)

I just found out one of my employees brothers is a roofer and can get the tiles. Score for me.

Here we are at day two. All electrical is in except hanging a ceiling fan. Now for tape mud and texture then patch the floor.





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## oldognewtrick (May 30, 2014)

nealtw said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM-tmUb8An0
> See what Oldog thinks of this video.
> The special paper under the tile is likely more important than anything else.



I don't see anything wrong for replacing a broken tile, Chris' job will be a little different. He will have to patch the decking where the flue came through. Remove enough tile to be able to apply new underlayment, making sure to get under the head lap and be able to seal the side laps. There are 2 different types of tile. Direct to deck and ones with lugs that hang on battens. Make sure what type system you have before you start the demo of the chase. Then its just applying the tile, filling in the hole. Be sure to leave about 1/8" of the nail head above the tile to allow for thermal expansion of the house envelope. 

If that slope has a lot of visibility, you might consider pulling tile from a lesser seen area and using those to patch and putting the new tile where the color contrast might not be as visible. Just a thought.


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2014)

I bet it feels like a different house.


----------



## Chris (May 30, 2014)

Feels like a different house for sure. Now I just want it done to enjoy it. That and I am neglecting my company by being home. I may try and toss some tiles down this evening but here it is for the most part. Got it all taped now just need to sand, coat, sand, coat.



Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2014)

Got all the travertine down. Finished up after 9pm made for a long day but I am done with that part so it was worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## CallMeVilla (May 31, 2014)

Nicely done.  Hope you back buttered the travertine because it is full of voids and prone to breakage.  When you are done, post before and after shots from the same angles.  Would make a nice wrap-up


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2014)

Yes back buttered them all. Moved some furniture around and did some cleaning this morning. Was hoping to get the drywall done before I did that but we had out of town family show up this morning. Still gonna try and get the next coat of mud up today without making too much mess.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2014)

I do love the new size of the living room now. No wasted space at all.


Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (May 31, 2014)

Here is a pic from the kitchen. Nice and open now.





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## slownsteady (May 31, 2014)

Great party space. i hope the backyard doesn't get jealous.


----------



## havasu (May 31, 2014)

That's a great room.


----------



## glock26USMC (May 31, 2014)

Chris said:


> Here is a pic from the kitchen. Nice and open now.
> 
> View attachment 6565
> 
> ...




Lookin good


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2014)

Got the drywall done today, just sprayed texture and giving up for the day. I did a pretty good job at mudding I think for a guy who hates drywall. Now all I need is paint.





Sent from my iPhone using Home Repair


----------



## Chris (Jul 17, 2014)

No more chimney.

Just my luck they stopped making this roof tile ten years ago and the company has been out of business just about as long. One of my workers found some used but the color is off so I guess we are going to paint to match or acid stain if it will take. still better than having a box on the roof for no good reason.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 17, 2014)

Chris, as many tile roofs as there are by you, there should be a reclamation yard somewhere that you can find some matching tile. Pull some from a less oblivious section of the roof and use those where the chimney was if it's a high visibility area.


----------



## Chris (Jul 18, 2014)

The reclaim yard only had the off color. I searched and searched. The worst part was the more you wanted them the more expensive they got. It's in the least visible spot already. I'll hit them with some spray paint and forget about it.


----------



## havasu (Jul 18, 2014)

I would have lifted them from the neighbor when he wasn't looking.


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2014)

Me to but they are all different than mine. My house was built ten years after all the neighbors. It was the parking lot for the models.


----------



## havasu (Jul 19, 2014)

It honestly isn't even that noticeable.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 20, 2014)

It looks great from my house.


----------



## Chris (Jul 20, 2014)

I figure if you're looking at my roof you have more issues than I need to worry about.


----------

